# Walther TP



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone have a Walther TP? I just bought one (gunbroker.com) a couple days ago. It should be delivered to my FFL dealer late next week, and will arrive without a manual. I just spent and hour and a half on the 'net looking for field stripping instructions without result. Looking at pics of the gun doesn't offer a clue. 
Any suggestions would be welcome!
Thanks in advance,
Craig Anderson


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i found a diagram/breakdown, but can't tell much from thet either.

http://www.carlwalther.com/views/evtp.htm

i don't see a takedown lever on the exposed side and it doesn't look like the trigger guard drps down like a ppk. dunno. maybe it will be more obvious when you pick it up.


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks Big Dutch
I already had the exploded parts drawing from Earl's. I really don't expect to ever actualy shoot this one, but will keep looking for a manual/reproduction. I realize there aren't too many of these around.
Thanks again, I appreciate your efforts!
Craig Anderson


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Have you tried giving Earl a call??
He's usually good about giving advice and probably could tell you how to field strip it right over the phone!!
Also, I'll bet he has a manual sitting around somewhere or could lay his hands on one pronto!!


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Good suggestion, thank you. The TP is scheduled to arrive UPS tomorrow, July 26th, and I'll probably pick it up at my FFL dealers over the weekend. Will try Earl next week if I can't figure it out.


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

denfoote said:


> Have you tried giving Earl a call??
> He's usually good about giving advice and probably could tell you how to field strip it right over the phone!!
> Also, I'll bet he has a manual sitting around somewhere or could lay his hands on one pronto!!


Earl actually had a used manual, an original in German. Now I only have to wait for the manual to see if I have to find someone fluent in German to figure this out.

Thanks for the suggestion!
Craig


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

The TP's takedown should be on the rear of the slide from what I understand.
I never seen one in person... so take it for what it is......
If need to be you can contact me and I do a rough translation.....


----------



## MN_Swede (Jan 27, 2007)

Uncut, 
Thanks for the reply. The manual, although in German, has pictures that are quite self-explanatory. I had already fugured out step one (the takedown peice at the rear of the slide) but was mystified as to what to do next. It turns out it couldn't have been simpler. After raising the takedown lever and allowing a spring loaded part to protrude outside the rear of the slide, I just had to pull the slide back slightly, raise the rear and allow the slide to move forward off the barrel, much similar to a PP/PPK. I was just to afraid to chance screwing something up, or scratching the finish.
Thanks again for the response, and if anyone needs better instructions for one of the TP pistols, I'll scan the pics from the manual and post more detailed information.
Craig


----------

